# Leatherneck Kennels - American Bulldogs



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Anyone familiar with this kennel? Anyone doing anything with them?

It's been awhile but I remember hearing some good things about the dogs they've produced, which are down from mainly LeClerc and Koura lines. Just wondering if they're still around and whether the quality is still there.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

James, go to the truegrit board and you'll get as much info as you want. Leatherneck is still aound, I spoke with Henry a few months back and he had a litter on the ground. He's on the truegrit board so you can find him there I'm sure. Hope this helps.
Toran
www.true-grit.net


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I have no experience with Leatherneck's dogs personally but if you are looking for a working AB I recommend:

KIWS 

http://www.kiwsabs.com/ Tracy Delin is a member here, I have a dog out of a bitch she produced that is a full sister to her dog Icon SchIII. My boy is in training for Mondio. Very nice dogs!

Also

Nor Cal's ABs 

http://www.norcalsbulldogs.com/main.html

There are others but those two are the ones that come to mind right now, I'm having a bit of brain fade and can't seem to think of the other kennels with lines/dogs I like. Anyhow, those two are the ones I recommend at the moment that might have or be able to help you find a pup to suit your needs if you are looking for a working pup.

True Grit can be a good place to read but be careful on that board, there are some members that contribute a lot to the bulldog community but most of them are just itching to yell at someone.


----------

